# BetterNode.com - You've been being a bad boy



## SrsX (Nov 28, 2013)

I was bored, saw betternode.com, the template is horrible, but that's not the issue.

It's what they host...

http://betternode.com/skype/

A skype spamming tool, that sends pedos to your account or someones account you choose, funny, but still, I believe a hosting company shouldn't have this, especially on their own domain.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 28, 2013)

pedo spam?

OH RLY?!


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 29, 2013)

Well stuff like that is the best thing to drive customers faaaar away.. maybe they want to go down ...


----------



## peterw (Nov 29, 2013)

Stupid.


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

Whois:



> Domain Name: BETTERNODE.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1835838051_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.syrahost.com
> Registrar URL: http://www.crazydomains.com
> ...


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

Is betternode.com even a real company?

Website is filler text and phone number is filler too:

http://betternode.com/contact.html


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 29, 2013)

Considering the domain is by a UK registrant I did a quick check on Companies House.

No record for betternode.

Also the website is just dummy links throughout.


----------



## notFound (Nov 29, 2013)

Whaa... peado spam. How do they even have contacts with peados?


----------



## Epidrive (Nov 30, 2013)

Who owns betternode anyway?


----------

